# Stripped screws on heel hoop, Rome warranty thinks I'm retarded



## LyGuy (Sep 7, 2011)

So I tried adjusting the size of my brand new 390boss binding, and the screw on the heel hoop became semi-stripped, on both sides. I was very careful in trying to unscrew it, but it wouldn't budge.

I then emailed Rome customer service because I didn't want to damage them further until I had a solution, and the response I got?

'Try to use a screwdriver'

Being reasonable, I told them I did use a screw driver, stripping the screw in the process, I even showed them a picture as seen here. They replied AGAIN by saying use a 'number 3 screwdriver' or drill the screw out.

Do they think I tried using my pinky finger to unscrew the screw?

*Anyway I don't want to take a drill to my new bindings, especially on the part that's holding my heel cup together. Tried using WD40, wouldn't budge. What other options do I have?*

PS This is only for one binding, I managed to unscrew the other one fine. However, I had a similar screw-stripping experience with another set of 390Boss before.

/semi-rant


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

It's no big deal to drill a screw out... Unless you're not good with tools in the first place...ummm.. Yeah, never mind... You're screwed.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Are you SURE you used a *#3* phillips and not a #2? If you are that afraid of drilling, take it to a shop that can clamp it in a drillpress.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks like you're going to need a #4 screwdriver now. Next time use the right tool for the job the first time. You can also try an impact driver (rent from hardware/autoparts store), or an extractor.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I am waiting on new screws from Flow after having the same thing happen. I am chalking it up to the use of bottom end screws as even with the right driver the metal used is way too soft.


----------



## devo (Feb 16, 2008)

You could try cutting a flat head slot in it with a dremel or suchp. Don't go to deep in the head of the screw so you torque the head off but deep enough to get a good bite and make sure the screwdriver head fits snug In the slot. Use a nice fat flat head as close to the width of the screw head as possible. Or go to Sears and get a set of screw extractors, which sometimes don't work all that great but as far as that screw is concerned you've got nothing to lose. Drilling it out is a decent option. I've done it plenty of times on some odd shit. Just make sure your drill bit is the right size so you don't Fuck up the threads in the binding. I would pick a bit that fits in the rounded out area in the screw head and work up in size if need be. Remember as far as this type of thing is concerned (metals that is), you can remove material but you can't put it back as (far as the thread are concerned). A machine shop is also an option.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

A #3 philips screwdriver would not have stripped it like that. The pic shows you clearly used something else. Arguing is pointless. Drill it out and put in a new screw. Problem solved.


----------



## LyGuy (Sep 7, 2011)

Sudden_Death said:


> I am waiting on new screws from Flow after having the same thing happen. I am chalking it up to the use of bottom end screws as *even with the right driver the metal used is way too soft*.


^This. 



Triple8Sol said:


> A #3 philips screwdriver would not have stripped it like that. The pic shows you clearly used something else. Arguing is pointless. Drill it out and put in a new screw. Problem solved.


Like I said I had a similar experience before with another set of 390bosses, so I was extra careful with my brand new set. I did use #3 screwdriver. Way to still recommend drilling the screw out when I clearly stated I didn't want to and was looking for _other_ options.

I will however try an extractor first and then an impact driver. Thanks for those advice.


----------



## Alex B (Nov 12, 2012)

Did you use a good quality screwdriver? We've found cheap screwdrivers aren't perfect so if there's a slight issue with the screw it'll cause damage.

Only suggestion I can think of is to get a screwdriver that has a spanner flange on it, push as hard as you can to keep it nicely located in the screw and get a mate to turn the screwdriver with a spanner.
If you don't know what I mean about the screwdriver that probably won't make much sense!
We've undone worse looking screws like that with this method.

Alex B


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

not sure what Rome cs is suppose to do ? send you new screwdriver better yet bindings? have one of your moms blue collar boyfriends drill it out . The screw not you mom..


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Why did you try and pull it out on the board? Take the binding off and put some weight into it. Do that and next time you go at with with your #3 put a rubber band on top of the screw screw head.


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

Agree that with pressure and #3 would probably come out....If not agree to take dremel and make a slot for flat screwdriver.


----------



## mikeinaus (Dec 15, 2012)

you could also try and take a chisel and hammer and try and turn the bolt by hitting the chisel on the edge of the bolt. ive gotten bolts out this way before. you might however miss and scratch the bindings... 

if that doesnt work impact driver or screw extractor, then drilling as a last resort. depending on how far out the head sticks you might be able to grab it with some vice grips and turn it that way.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

you shouldnt have needed this to get it out... but in the situation your in...








impact driver. put it on and turn it and pop it with a hammer... out. done.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

fuckin pussy !!!




jk hopefully you ride them soon.


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

I thought the response from customer service was reasonable, I would have told you to fuck off and stop wasting my time.

You phoned a customer service hotline because you fucked a screw.. holy fuck I've heard it all now!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I think the only solution at this point is to buy a new pair of bindings. Rome's are obviously crap, so try Union. They're the shit.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Richie67 said:


> I thought the response from customer service was reasonable, I would have told you to fuck off and stop wasting my time.
> 
> You phoned a customer service hotline because you fucked a screw.. holy fuck I've heard it all now!


:thumbsup::eusa_clap:


----------



## LyGuy (Sep 7, 2011)

Richie67 said:


> I thought the response from customer service was reasonable, I would have told you to fuck off and stop wasting my time.
> 
> You phoned a customer service hotline because you fucked a screw.. holy fuck I've heard it all now!


Email and labelled as low priority, not phone-call. 

And I contacted Warranty, not customer service if that makes any difference. The reason being is because if I had to drill out the screw, I want to make sure Rome approves of it first just in case of any mishaps later down the road with the heel cup breaking and they want to blame it on some other user-end fault that I have some email backup. 

Can't believe you don't understand that simple thought process. Now you fuck off.


----------



## Curcic (Nov 3, 2012)

your screw looks like the x games logo, :signlol:


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

LyGuy said:


> Email and labelled as low priority, not phone-call.
> 
> And I contacted Warranty, not customer service if that makes any difference. The reason being is because if I had to drill out the screw, I want to make sure Rome approves of it first just in case of any mishaps later down the road with the heel cup breaking and they want to blame it on some other user-end fault that I have some email backup.
> 
> Can't believe you don't understand that simple thought process. Now you fuck off.


Trying to justify contacting a company over a fucked screw, you sound like a little bitch!

Hope you grow up and find a husband to look after you, you'll be much more at home doing the laundry darling.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

You made your point the first time, and it was a good one. You don't gotta be a dick about it.

Just sayin .....


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Sudden_Death said:


> I am waiting on new screws from Flow after having the same thing happen. I am chalking it up to the use of bottom end screws as even with the right driver the metal used is way too soft.


Glad I'm not alone. Just got the new GTs and slighty stripped the screws as well. Way too soft.


----------

